# making a Moss Wall



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

Java moss grows like crazy and makes great walls but there are other options.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Does anyone on here sell Java moss? I can never find it in the LFSs around here.
How many golf ball sized would you recommend for a 20 Long tank?
I'm thinking about going all the way across the back wall which is approximately 30" x 12" I believe but I would probably only go only about 9 or 10 inches high because of the substrate and stuff.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd say no to java moss wall. Looks abit messy IMO. Check out these other moss walls:

Peacock moss wall::









Christmas moss wall::









?? Moss wall::









There was a user here years ago with a fissidens moss wall. Cleanest moss wall IMO. Sadly, I couldn't find a picture/thread of his/her tank. My guess would be 3 golf ball of java moss, lightly spread out in a 20Long would be a good start.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

So if I don't go with a moss wall. what would you recommend?


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

I would really go with the moss wall. I want to to do one in my next tank. On the other note mopani will plant up amazingly well. My main tank is nothing but mopani and every piece has at least one plant on it. Anubias and java fern are very well proven in this and I have found no other plants (mosses excluded) that grow on it.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Like pinoyboy said java ends up messy. I think one of the others looks better, peacock looks good.


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

yeah, java moss gets too stringy for my taste. peacock and weeping moss look the best as walls, i think


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I like the x-mas moss... Do you think willow would work well?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I think willow would look amazing.

Here's a picture I found of a willow moss wall:


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Wouldn't trimming the walls make them look less messy?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Trimming anything that isn't stem plants (excluding HC) is messy :icon_mrgr Even crypts are messy for me, I usually uproot the whole plant accidentally just to remove one stem


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

BTW for those of you with a Hobby Lobby near by you can get the "trellis" stuff for 20 cents in a square foot. I'm thinking about doing a willow moss wall for my ebi.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

I do like the willow moss wall and peacock moss wall. Any suggestions on where to get one of these mosses? Does anyone know if Micheals or whatever has trellis?


----------



## Kitty_Kitsch (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my willow moss at a lfs, these guys should have good info on it.

You should be able to find that stuff in any store with lots of sewing and crafting stuff. Joann's Fabrics would be better than Micheals.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

what about flame moss? A gravity defying wall?


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Flame moss sounds awesome as well!
Well all the LFSs around here are typically chain stores, but the ones that are not I don't think really have plants. Well at least moss.
So if anyone is selling it on here, I would love to buy some.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I'd skip all of those and go with fissedens. It will take longer to grow in , but will be more manageable I think.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Peacock Moss makes a beautiful wall. Other nice options are Fissidens and Subwassertang. I currently have a small ledge with Sub and one growing out with Fissidens.


----------



## Salmon McCloud (Aug 13, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of this, I would like to see my options


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Not the best of shots, but here is the tank after the last Subwassertang trim:

The Oto Journal

You can see the ledge to the back left.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Salmon McCloud said:


> So if I don't go with a moss wall. what would you recommend?


 
Yea Java is kinda a slow grower..from my experiance.

Christmas or Pheonix moss grows great.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Salmon McCloud said:


> Any suggestions on where to get one of these mosses? Does anyone know if Micheals or whatever has trellis?


 
aquabid or ebay IF noone here is selling it.


----------

